# Battle Standard Bearers- Mounted or Not?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Do you like to keep your battle standard bearers in the a unit to create a uber killy death unit like: Chaos Chosan with MOK, great weapons, General and BSB or have him mounted to provide a mobile bubble of leadership?

Personally (being that I played Empire) I was for the moving bubble as it ment I could plug holes in the battle line.

What about you?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

for my empire i keep him in a unit of greatswords

for my khorne i don'y use one because holding a stabdard effects their goodness in combat and thats what khorne is all about.

tomb kings in aunit of tomb guard


----------

